# Need some fencing advice.



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

We have the wider fencing of this brand and love it but it is not cheap. The single coated fencing looks nice and is more affordable.

Centaur HTP: Wire Horse Fence Products


----------



## Horsinfun (Feb 6, 2012)

*Fence Advice*

You mentioned that you were looking for a cost effective fence. I have PolyPlus and White Lighting on my property from Centaur. This is a coated high tensile wire that can be electric or non-electric. I really love this fence because it reduces the risk of injury. This really helps my peace of mind. Nothing like having to pay a vet bill on top of one of your horses being injured. You can find this product and who to call at the website below. I found it really easy to install as well...Can be attached to t-post or wood posts. Really versatile.

www.centaurhtp.com


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I lived on a farm for awhile that my parents rented. It had 14 acres of pasture and the fence was all rotten. The landlord refused to put any money into the property. Being in highschool and just starting boarding horses I couldn't afford much, but the barn was a tease and the dream just at my fingertips. My mom and I saw other hobby farms use t post and the plan electric fence gauge wire. We looked around and got a bunch of used t post dirt cheap! Than bought the wire and clips at tsc. We ripped out majority of the old fencing that was rotten and than pounded t posts about 5-6 feet apart and put up 3 rows of the electric fence wire. I know some people have fear of t post when horses rear and possibly landing but the respected that much more than the crappy falling down boards. I also got couple electric fencers for each side of the property. One was used. In total to do 3 large pastures and 4 small sacrifice pastures it was under 1000.00 bucks. Most of the stuff was used such as t posts, gates and the 1 fencer. Best thing was when we moved the t posts with few tugs came right out! And I was able take everything I put into the property with me. The landlord wanted brand new wood and posts fence pfffttt! Not at my cost! He was an **** long story short!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

go to your local power company and ask if you could get old power poles for corner post.. 

i'd watch for farm auctions with fence post and stuff. also knowing ex farmers and stuff you might be able to get post for next to nothing from them cause they will never use them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

concreted and braced corner posts, t posts every 20 feet, and high tension steel. Cheap, strong, lasts forever,


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wire is your best option with electric fencing. The wind can't blow it around like it can the poly ribbons. The wider the ribbon, the more it is subjected to strain. It's fine for interior fencing but not perimeter. Horses need a hot wire and the lower wire will be the ground or neutral wire. Even better is to add a bottom hot wire. The fencer must be well grounded with metal buried. An old car radiator buried makes an excellent ground. Or you can drive pipes in and attach your fencer ground to them. Don't go buying "ground rods" unless you have nothing else. I had two 3' lengths of 1" galvanized pipe lying around and those are now my ground rods.


----------

